# New rider looking for advice on buying a board



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

*lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Jcdanible said:


> I'm a new rider and found that last night i picked it up extremely fast and love the sport. I have been before and skied but didn't realize i would really love snowboarding so much and want to get into it. I really want to buy some gear and i have a pretty good amount of money to spend. I'm not sure what i should do. I have an older board but I'm not sure if it's good enough and worth getting new bindings for. It exactly the same as this board on ebay Lamar Viper Men&apos;s Snowboard | eBay
> 
> Except my board says prission 1570 instead of 1480.


IMO I wouldn't put any money into that board... Lamar was a good brand back in the day, but they've let their quality slide over the last bunch of years. Most rental places won't even use them anymore. As for your other questions, there's a lot of info you should include:

What type of riding do you intend to do?
What's your budget?
Are you still growing? (might have to buy to a larger size later)
Do you need everything? (Boots, bindings & board?)

I would say to start here first:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/132265-how-buy-choose-size-perfect-snowboard.html


----------



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

llllllllllllll


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

Jcdanible said:


> It's an older lamar board and i was thinking i should use it until i get good enough and want to really buy a new board. I would have to buy boots and i would be good. I want to do all mountain riding my budget is changing. I'm 17 and I'm still growing but my feet should stay pretty much the same size.


You're still pretty young (I started riding before you were born... wow I feel OLD.. LOL) and just beginning so yeah, I would just stick with that board till you get the feel for it... Bindings can be switched to a different board later so I can't see it as being a loss if you do buy those now...


----------



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

lllllllllllllll


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a good all mountain\freestyle board, stay away from anything too "Big Mountain" an uber stuff.


----------



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

lllllllllllllllll


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Jcdanible said:


> That's what I plan on doing when i buy a board but i can't change the current board that I have now but it seems pretty standard.


Right on, don't skimp on bindings either it makes a huge difference.........

Boots\Bindings>Snowboard.


----------



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Jcdanible said:


> Yeah thanks. I've went in person today to a used store for boots and bindings but i couldn't find anything my size or used bindings. I'm thinking about buying some new ones on amazon or something with prime but I'm wondering if there are any pairs of boots or bindings worth checking out on amazon? My range is probably $150 for boots and $150 for bindings.


Don't forget about ebay and craigslist, I get all my deal in the off season on sites like REI, Backcountry, Evo, ChristieSports ect


----------



## Jcdanible (Dec 27, 2015)

llllllllllll


----------

